# Coyote Hunting



## HJAMES02 (Mar 2, 2006)

A friend and I have been hunting together for at least 20 yrs together but we never hunted coyote. We started reading about it and decided to try it,(WOW). I think my wife will be missing me a little longer, I'll be :sniper: coyotes. Any tips would be great.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

biggest tip i can give you is buy any of randy andersons predator huting vidoes with primos they teach you everything best informational vidoes i watched. My buddy has all of his videos and there great. From set up to calling and what to do in what situation is great.

best of luck :beer:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

i have one more thing for you 
http://www.callingcoyotes.com/
http://texnat.tamu.edu/ranchref/predato ... coyote.htm
http://mainecoyote.com/
http://www.huntingcoyotes.com/
http://www.coyotehunter.net/
http://downloads.western-rivers.com/sound.php
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/
http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm

here are the websites i have in my favorites that i check for info and what not i hop they help


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

From http://www.huntingcoyotes.com thier DVD Coyote Overdose is also worth watching.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Once you get a yote you will be hooked for life. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been trying hard this winter, this is my 1st year. To date I haven't called in anything and I am more than ever determined to be successful at this sport.

I think I have watched every coyote DVD available. I must suck with the mouth calls? This summer I am going to make a MP3 caller designed from SDHangunners plans.

My top priority is to be able to call one in. If I shoot it, that will just be an added bonus. This afternoon a went out again before sundown, thought today was going to be the day with the fresh snowfall we had last night and a light wind out of the north, but nope. :******:


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

mossy mo. I know its tough, but don't get discouraged. You gotta keep every stand postive. Here are some tips. Call where the coyotes are. Make sure there are coyotes in the area. The rabbit calls should be last resort this time of the year. Howling is the only way your going to fool the experienced ones. When setting up keep the wind and sun in mind, coyotes will bust you faster than any other animal and you wouldn't even know it. Remember that they are in pairs so there are twice the number of eyes looking for you. Make your stands longer, atleast 30min. Stay postive and don't get discouraged, make as many stands as possible and before you know it there will a coyote looking at you 50 yards away. Hey good luck and I hope you call one in before the year is over!

:beer:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

mossymo, as warm as it was this year, i haven't heard of many people doing well. the food they were looking for was far too easy for them to find. the calling will be easier when we have an actual winter, as they will be hungrier...

hopefully next year we will have some cold for the yotes. they get hungry and respond better...

:sniper:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

With all the disputes and arguments with lmcnally12 and lyonch, I can really actually say these guys seem very knowledgable. Haha sorry, go on.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Mossy,don't forget the fox.If you're quick with the howler you maybe ruining the chance at a fox.Not sure how the Reds are fairing in your area but they kept me interested in the sport enough to keep me hunting (when they were up in numbers) to keep trying.Good Luck.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks wigglesworth! Its greatly appreciated


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Not to argue with anybody but howling is not the only way to get coyotes to come in this time of year I took my girlfriend out on friday did 3 sets called 4 dogs and she connected on the last one got it all on video but point being me and my partner have shot about 15 to 20 dogs this year and only howled less than 4 of them in we use distress calls and most dogs show within 5 minutes.


----------



## shack270 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am also new to this. Bought a cheap $49 cass creek call with remote. Tried 3 nights and had one gray fox come in. Then I tried first light in a.m. and 2 coyotes came running. I am hooked. Can't believe I had success so quickly. Maybe luck, maybe not much hunting pressure here.


----------

